# Seachem Flourite?



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I used the black Seachem Flourite sand. It was definitely messy and at first I hated it but in the long run that was one of my nicer planted tanks. I didn't like the look of the regular Flourite gravel because it looked quite similar to Eco Complete which I had used in a different tank. I found that gravel size really difficult to plant in. Plants would just pop right out after you tried to bury them. The sand holds things pretty snug. 

At any rate rinse really well!


----------



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

I use floramax which is similar (if not the same honestly) I capped it just to deal with plants but it's pretty good stuff


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

I've used the regular reddish-colored Flourite for 4 years now and plants are very healthy (for many reasons). I recently added some of Seachem's Onyx Sand to it to see what happens (no downside risk). The Flourite is very dusty. I initially put mine in a bucket and ran water from a hose through it until the water was mostly clear. Took about 20 minutes, but didn't have a single problem when I put it in the tank.

However, Flourite is inert. If you want high CEC substrate, then look for a different product.


----------



## GouramiVillage (Jul 13, 2017)

I have the gravel version of Flourite Black in my 29 gallon and agree that plants tend to pop out every so often (although my bristlenose pleco could be to blame). I rinsed the substrate several times before adding it to the tank, letting it dry out in between rinses. This took a week or two but there was no dust left when I put it in the tank.

I will add that I use inert substrates in other tanks with the same parameters, dosing, and similar lighting to the 29 gallon. The plants in those tanks seem to be doing just as well as the plants in the Flourite.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I use Flourite as a major part of my medium but mostly because it came with the first tank used and I never bought different. It does need to be rinsed by putting a small portion in a bucket and stirring while running the water through, then repeat with another small portion. doesn't work as well to totally fill the container and try to stir.
But then I find it does what I want when used a one item among several. I do not go into removing media of this sort but simply add to the existing. This gets me the natural mix that I see in rivers and creeks where nature rarely builds a one color solid pattern. I use pool sand, Fluorite and dirt as a mix in most tanks. 
I find pool sand can be too white and garish, Flourite too dark but the combo suits me as it "self -arranges" to the mix I want.


----------



## Eclecticjanie (Sep 21, 2017)

The Bungulo said:


> Ive read some reviews that Seachem Flourite is very dusty and messy. What are your experiences using this? I need to mix some plant substrate into my inert one, so I need to know what to use.


Yes, it's messy. However, after settling, it barely leaves a hint it's present. 

I recommend rinse a handful at a time, until it rinses clear.

Good luck!
Janie 

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazone (Jul 9, 2003)

I've used it for over 25 years in numerous setups and tanks. I couldn't speak more highly of any other product and I've used many different ones. It's been my go-to. Dr. Morin was so encouraged by an article I wrote 20+ years ago for Aquatic Digest he sent me around 100 lbs to play with. Somehow that article is still alive. I found it here (Substrates for the Planted Aquarium). It is one of the dustiest substances on Earth and takes a LOT of rinsing to get it under control. Even then your tank will have a reddish tint for a little while. Change the filter material and do a water change. Eventually everything settles and you'll have a long-lasting substrate.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

GouramiVillage said:


> I have the gravel version of Flourite Black in my 29 gallon and agree that plants tend to pop out every so often (although my bristlenose pleco could be to blame). I rinsed the substrate several times before adding it to the tank, letting it dry out in between rinses. This took a week or two but there was no dust left when I put it in the tank.
> 
> I will add that I use inert substrates in other tanks with the same parameters, dosing, and similar lighting to the 29 gallon. The plants in those tanks seem to be doing just as well as the plants in the Flourite.


My clown pleco doesnt do that, he also never touches my swords (thank god). Im going to mix it in with my old gravel, im getting the brown gravel version, so it will look nice.

Bump: The red tint wont really matter soon cause ive been thinking for a very long time whether to make my tank blackwater, but im not sure if it will look right. I have fish/plants that would love a more acidic ph. What are your thoughts on a semi-heavy planted blackwater? true blackwater is clear, but brown color, also i have a bright light. i think my soon-to-be scape will look right with blackwater. What are your thought?


----------



## aquazone (Jul 9, 2003)

Blackwater will be best served with tannins. Be sure to include lots of wood and possible dried leaves to get that perfect tannic, acidic vibe.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Robin Conor Sallade said:


> I use floramax which is similar (if not the same honestly) I capped it just to deal with plants but it's pretty good stuff


I can tell you from a planting stand point they are not the same. Floramax is much lighter and thus harder to plant in. I much pefer Flourite.

Honestly I don't understand all the complaints about the dust. All you have to do is...
1. Buy a Home Depot 5 gallon bucket.
2. Throw the flourite in the bucket.
3. Spray you garden hose into the bucket and fill up to the top while stirring aggressive with your hands.
4. Repeat 10-15 times.

And your set. Annoying but it works.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Haha. It is the "repeat 10-15 times" that throws some people off. They do it 5-7 times and are so tired they figure it must be done but nope. Still dusty.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Triport said:


> Haha. It is the "repeat 10-15 times" that throws some people off. They do it 5-7 times and are so tired they figure it must be done but nope. Still dusty.


Yea, I would say 10 times is the minimum. You will never get rid of all the sediment "flakes" but after filling the bucket up if the water is basically clear after a min or two, your good to go.


----------



## hollowearth (Oct 25, 2017)

GouramiVillage said:


> I have the gravel version of Flourite Black in my 29 gallon and agree that plants tend to pop out every so often (although my bristlenose pleco could be to blame). I rinsed the substrate several times before adding it to the tank, letting it dry out in between rinses. This took a week or two but there was no dust left when I put it in the tank.
> 
> I will add that I use inert substrates in other tanks with the same parameters, dosing, and similar lighting to the 29 gallon. The plants in those tanks seem to be doing just as well as the plants in the Flourite.


From your experience, would you say it's easier to plant with Flourite when compared to regular gravel? I currently have regular gravel as substrate. My jungle vals and Bacopas pop out every single day (P.I.T.A.). I use planting tongs.
I've already ordered 4 bags of Flourite. Will the "pop out" problem go away with this substrate?


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

my lfs has some Oak Leaves for the tannins. 
for my new planting plan, I will have all the plants grouped together on the right, tallest in the back, slanting down. Im gonna use some spiderwood i have to have wood sticking out of the dense vegetation. In the other half, i have some largish pieces of beach wood (properly selected and cleaned, of course) and i can scatter some anubias and crypts here and there.

Bump: whats your opinion on having it blackwater?


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

IMO fine sand is the easiest thing to plant in (including Flourite Sand), followed by aquasoil, then gravel then substances like Eco Complete and regular Flourite. The coarser and larger the pebbles the more difficult it will be.


----------



## aquazone (Jul 9, 2003)

Black water is fine and would be a cool biotopic tank for SA cichlids.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

The Bungulo said:


> my lfs has some Oak Leaves for the tannins.
> for my new planting plan, I will have all the plants grouped together on the right, tallest in the back, slanting down. Im gonna use some spiderwood i have to have wood sticking out of the dense vegetation. In the other half, i have some largish pieces of beach wood (properly selected and cleaned, of course) and i can scatter some anubias and crypts here and there.
> 
> Bump: whats your opinion on having it blackwater?


Have you seen Tannin Aquatics? They sell all sorts of leaves and seed pods and other things for adding tannins and biofilm to a tank. Not sure I want a tank with tannins but I am tempted to buy some of their stuff just because some of the tropical seed pods are so beautiful. There are a few videos on Youtube on setting up a tank with their stuff. Fincasters did a whole series on it.

Tannin Aquatics


----------



## benstatic (Oct 15, 2017)

I transitioned to Flourite a couple years ago when I took out my undergravel filter sitting under a 4" layer of aquarium gravel (the coated inert stuff).
Installing it was messy. I ran a hose through it for like 15 minutes before my hand got cold and I got bored.
I put in a canister filter at the same time (some API Filstar thing).
My tank was cloudy for maybe a week - getting a lot better throughout the week.

It settled down, and I was cleaning clay out of my filter for a few months. 

Once it was settled down though - it worked great.
I did this btw all with fish in it, I also took out the majority of the old gravel. 

I don't think I had any fish die either - they seemed to make it through okay - though its entirely possible one of them went MIA under a hail of flourite..


----------

